
Medium suspends account that investigates Chinese concentration camps - 07d046
https://twitter.com/shawnwzhang/status/1161816203527987200
======
07d046
The author of this blog, Shawn Zhang, has been doing important work
chronicling internment camps in Xinjiang using satellite imagery.

Here's an article about him: [https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-
ubc-student-us...](https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-ubc-student-
uses-satellite-images-to-track-suspected-chinese-re/)

Hopefully his account suspension was because of orchestrated mass reporting
triggering automatic systems, and his account will soon be restored. (A
similar thing happened to many Chinese language Twitter accounts just before
June 4, which is an important day on the Chinese political calendar.)

------
prepend
It seems odd that this process bans before investigation. It seems that a
process that values value would want to not block content until it has been
reviewed by some reliable machine or human system.

I like to try to figure out the principles of processes and systems and a
process that blocks based on automatic flagging seems to me that it values
preventing harm from people not liking something over preventing the harm of
people not knowing from the info’s unavailability.

~~~
jammygit
Review by a machine system sounds dystopian and buggy. If it just
automatically flagged for human review though, that sounds reasonable

------
chansiky
I didn't even know there were concentration camps in China. Thanks for
sharing. If companies are going to shut out this sort of work in favor of free
speech then we're headed for a dystopia.

